
Twitter deletes over 10,000 accounts that sought to discourage U.S. voting - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-twitter-exclusive/exclusive-twitter-deleted-over-10000-accounts-seeking-to-discourage-voting-idUSKCN1N72FA
======
specialist
I'm wondering if flagging those accounts would be more effective. Make the
problem obvious instead of sweeping 'em under the run. Might help average
users to be more discerning.

Like the warning I get when my web browser visits a suspected malware site.

One can hope...

~~~
dplgk
Using fox news as an example, it's clear that people cannot discern.

------
insickness
> The Tweets included ones that discouraged Democratic men from voting, saying
> that would drown out the voice of women

This is not a falsehood, such as telling people they need three forms of ID to
vote. This is an idea that Twitter is censoring.

------
rghp
How do you "discourage someone from voting"? By telling him voting booths
smell bad?

And why would something like that need to be censored?

(I am not American)

~~~
sjroot
The article says that the deleted accounts were telling Democratic men not to
vote because they would “drown out the voice of women.”

The idea is to cast a large net so that maybe, just maybe, a small number of
Democratic males would abstain. Especially in swing states, every single vote
is extremely valuable to both parties.

~~~
rghp
I can't imagine a male (a real male) not voting because of that. Sounds like
those comments were in jest.

~~~
themihai
You would surprised by how easy people are "influenced"... Just heard some
conspiracy theories from people I though were "sane" and I can tell you that
people believe anything you tell them if that aligns somehow with their belief
system.

------
milkmiruku
Can anyone clarify why this link is now flagged on HN? Thanks.

~~~
nathanaldensr
It's flagged because readers chose to flag it. We can't assume their
intentions.

I flagged it because I don't want Reddit-style discussion (which inevitably
happens on submissions like this) on Hacker News. There are many other outlets
where content like this can be posted and discussed.

------
tareqak
Original title: "Exclusive: Twitter deletes over 10,000 accounts that sought
to discourage U.S. voting" (5 characters too long).

~~~
sjroot
So the article isn’t exclusive? :(

